# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorBox Ver5.813 Released.. Important Info Must Read !!

## mohamed73

Happy New year To all  Avatorbox Users  
******** Ver5.813 (2011-11-29) ************** 
    1.Support new flash memories: SF_GD27Q64, NAND_H8ACSOEJOMCP_66M
    2. Pinout Perfomance Improved
    3. MTK 6252 Tracker Improved
    4. SPD Unlock Timeout Fixed
    5. change richedit background to white 
Download From here  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Important Info :
I seen Some posts in forum . convert hardware to another box firmware  hardware . This way . Some Boxes Will Be dead , No pinfind problem For  some Cpu , Flashing Speed Will we Decreased . These kind Of Damages We  Are not Responsible For this kind of damages . try it your own risk .*    
Regards 
Avatorbox

----------

